# New Layout for me



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

I going to make Falls Mill RR in HO 4X8 . I was wonding if there is anybody has made this before and how hard is it . This is my first real test on making this for a diagram sheet of paper . It says to use atlas code 83 or should i go with code 100 ? Since i done one on a 4x6 layout from my own design with no help from a book or magazine . I know what i have done wrong and right , time to put me though a real test to see if i can do it right. ANY HELP WOULD BE NICE THANKS.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Code 83 looks more prototypical, but tends to be a little more expensive. Personally, I would use Code 83, but it's really your choice. 

Since you've built a layout before, you shouldn't have much trouble, especially since you seem to be armed with some lessons learned from the old one. If you have any specific questions, ask away, and we'll do our best to point you in the right direction.


----------

